# Bonsai!



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking for a dead bonsai tree to go into a 40g breeder that the wife is setting up soon. She saw Drinda's tree tank and totally wants to copy cat her  Anyhow, I am willing to pay whatever. I looked for live bonsai at Walmart, Chambers Nursery and everywhere else I go to no avail. I also bought my first real light fixture at DNA! 36 inch Coralife dual T5HO (one 10k daytime and one actinic) so I am pretty excited about it. Thanks to Jim for the work to get us the wonderful 10% member discount!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Tony,

I am fresh out of dead bonsai right now, despite the brutal summer. Lucky me! You might try the Bonsai Society of Dallas--google their web site. And Tex Guy is a member of the Fort Worth bonsai club.

Also, your actinic tube is not doing much for your plants. If you told DNA that the fixture was for a planted tank and they sold you an actinic tube, shame on them! Better to replace it with another 10,000K or even better a 6700K, or best a Giesman (sp?) mid-day.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

do a mix of 6,700k and 10,000k that what i did i like the mix... not to yellow and not to blue just right.

I got a used 10k laying around if you need it. 

now to build the 75g and not just have plants floating in it. im scaping it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I will ask around the Fort Worth club. But you should be aware that the form that is available may not suit your needs for an aquarium. Here is a link of the pics I took at the recent Ft Worth Bonsai Society show. Very few look like the tree I have in my tank.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael said:


> Also, your actinic tube is not doing much for your plants. If you told DNA that the fixture was for a planted tank and they sold you an actinic tube, shame on them! Better to replace it with another 10,000K or even better a 6700K, or best a Giesman (sp?) mid-day.


 Actually, the setup came with the 10k and actinic bulbs so DNA is in the clear here. I'll probably get a 6700k bulb to replace the actinic before its up and running. Thanks for all of the advice guys! She isn't in too much of a hurry to set it up so we'll keep on looking until she finds the look she wants. Bill, those are really amazing looking bonsai too!


----------

